# 1993 Ford Taurus for sale



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

https://www.ksl.com/auto/listing/5420505?ad_cid=1
Car has been in family since 1996
Very low mileage ( 110,000 miles)
Never been wrecked
Engine and transmission are sound
Tires are in great condition - (2) are brand new
New battery
Recent tune up w/ new rotor, cap, plugs andwires
New starter
Power driver seat
Power windows
Cruise control
Note: some minor issues - The A/C leaks Freon, but compressor works. One rear door handle spring broke, so doesn't open from outside, but still opens from inside- possibly an easy fix.
would make a good starter car for a teenager or a "around town" type of car.
*Willing to go $850 to a forum member*


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

The car is worth the listed price but if someone knows of someone on hard times or could use a car like this for a while.
I'd be willing to lower the price for the right situation.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

SOLD


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Dang, Wish I saw this sooner I'd of swooped in!


----------

